# Introducción al mundo de LabView



## Humano (Dic 1, 2009)

Hola:

Me podríais guiar para empezar con el LabView? He visto que hay una versión de prueba de 30 días en la web de national intruments y me la estoy bajando.

¿Conoceis algún buen tutorial que me ayude a iniciarme rápidamente en el apasionante mundo del LV? 

Gracias por adelantado


----------



## Wrestol (Dic 14, 2009)

Te recomiendo que para empezar, mires el siguiente libro "LabVIEW entorno grafico de programacion" de la editorial marcombo. Este incluye un cd con ejemplos.


----------

